# vsftpd doesnt works

## selberbauer

Hi, i am trying for houres to bring this *ucking vsftpd server to work but i still dont make any progress...

I wanted to have only user access over a virtual user db

Heres what i have done:

```

emerge -av vsftpd

cd /etc/vsftpd

# added user + password to users.txt

vi /etc/vsftpd/users.txt

cat /etc/vsftpd/users.txt

user1

passwd1

user2

passwd2

userX

passwdX

# emerge -av db if not installed

db4.8_load -T -t hash -f /etc/vsftpd/users.txt /etc/vsftpd/users.db

# change to safe permissions

chmod 600 /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd/users.db

echo "auth required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login

account required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login" > vsftpd.pam

cp vsftpd.pam /etc/pam.d/ftp

useradd -d /home/ftp virtual

# make some files

touch /home/ftp/test{1,2,3,4,5}

# copy the vsftpd.conf

echo "anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=NO

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_other_write_enable=NO

chroot_local_user=YES

guest_enable=YES

guest_username=virtual

listen=YES

listen_port=21

pasv_min_port=30000

pasv_max_port=30999" > /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

# start service

/etc/init.d/vsftpd start

```

So this is exacty what i have done...

when try to go with links on the server i am getting "ftp service unavailabe", opera (windows) says "error in ftp modul", inet explorer and chromium show a logon window which doesnt goes away...

I have tried now so many tutorials and configuration settups threw and nothing didnt worked.. i only had a little succes with anonymous settings.

Could someone help me??

regards

----------

## thoughtform

my config looks a lot like yours and mine works.

post your vsftpd logs from /var/log

try with filezilla, not browser

----------

## thoughtform

synapse ~ # cat /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

# Example config file /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

#

# The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file

# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.

# Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.

#

# READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options.

# Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's

# capabilities.

#

# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).

anonymous_enable=no

#

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

#write_enable=YES

#

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

#local_umask=022

#

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

#anon_upload_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create

# new directories.

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

#

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

#

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=YES

#

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

#

# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#

# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format.

# Note that the default log file location is /var/log/xferlog in this case.

#xferlog_std_format=YES

#

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

#idle_session_timeout=600

#

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

#data_connection_timeout=120

#

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

#nopriv_user=ftpsecure

#

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

#

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service

# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd

# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the

# raw file.

# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

#

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

#ftpd_banner=Welcome to blah FTP service.

#

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd/banned_emails

#

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

chroot_local_user=YES

#chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list

#

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

#ls_recurse_enable=YES

#

# When "listen" directive is enabled, vsftpd runs in standalone mode and

# listens on IPv4 sockets. This directive cannot be used in conjunction

# with the listen_ipv6 directive.

listen=YES

#

# This directive enables listening on IPv6 sockets. To listen on IPv4 and IPv6

# sockets, you must run two copies of vsftpd with two configuration files.

# Make sure, that one of the listen options is commented !!

#listen_ipv6=YES

guest_enable=YES

guest_username=virtual

----------

## thoughtform

synapse ~ # cd /etc/vsftpd

synapse vsftpd # ls -la

total 36

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar  2 19:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 57 root root 4096 May 22 10:15 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  163 May  7 21:19 logins.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   57 Jan 29 20:41 updatepasswordfile.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4474 Jan 29 20:48 vsftpd.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4436 Mar  2 19:22 vsftpd.conf.example

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  130 Jan 29 20:44 vsftpd.pam

synapse vsftpd # cat vsftpd.pam 

auth required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login

account required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login

----------

## thoughtform

synapse vsftpd # cat updatepasswordfile.txt 

db4.8_load -T -t hash -f logins.txt /etc/vsftpd_login.db

----------

## selberbauer

Hi, good theres finally someone which would help  :Wink: 

server ~ # ftp localhost

Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1).

220 (vsFTPd 2.3.4)

Name (localhost:root): 

530 Please login with USER and PASS.

SSL not available

530 Permission denied.

Login failed.

ftp> 221 Goodbye.

server ~ # cd /etc/vsftpd

server vsftpd # ls

example.conf  user_list  vsftpd.conf

server vsftpd # cat vsftpd.conf

# vsftpd.conf

# Anonyme Benutzer

anonymous_enable=NO

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_root=/home/ftp

# Gast Benutzer

#guest_enable=YES

#guest_username=gast

# Lokale Benutzer

local_enable=YES

chroot_local_user=YES

write_enable=NO

# Virtuelle Benutzer ( userlist)

userlist_deny=NO

userlist_enable=YES

userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd/user_list

# Logs

xferlog_enable=YES

# Verbindung

anon_max_rate=0

local_max_rate=0

ftp_data_port=20

listen_port=21

max_clients=0

max_per_ip=0

pasv_min_port=0

pasv_max_port=0

idle_session_timeout=600

data_connection_timeout=120

# Ascii *load

ascii_upload_enable=NO

ascii_download_enable=NO

listen=YES

server vsftpd # ftp localhost

Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1).

220 (vsFTPd 2.3.4)

Name (localhost:root):<user>

530 Please login with USER and PASS.

SSL not available

331 Please specify the password.

Password:

530 Login incorrect.

Login failed.

ftp> 221 Goodbye.

server vsftpd # 

this happens by all of my configs.

Strange or?

regards

----------

## thoughtform

# Virtuelle Benutzer ( userlist)

userlist_deny=NO

userlist_enable=YES

userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd/user_list 

I do not have that.

try commenting out that section, restart vsftpd and try again

----------

## selberbauer

Tried this also..

started a bug - something seems to go there wrong.

regards

----------

## thoughtform

post your logs

also, post output of emerge -pv vsftpd

----------

## selberbauer

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369195

----------

